# US Company launches new car leasing service for expats



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Expats in the United States are being offered a car leasing and finance programme to enable them to buy cars without a US credit score. It is a direct response to demand from employees of foreign companies who face finance obstacles because they have not lived or worked lone enough in the country to get [...]

Click to read the full news article: US Company launches new car leasing service for expats...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

